# Java Interface zu R Open Source Statistiksoftware



## Thomas Darimont (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

rJava bietet eine einfache Unterstützung für die Kommunikation von Java Anwendungen mit der Open Source Statistiksoftware R ( http://www.r-project.org/ ) 
http://www.rforge.net/rJava/

Gruß Tom


----------



## jWoz (30. September 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

auf der suche nach einem rJava-Tutorial-Sheet bin ich auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen. Ich arbeite jetzt seit einiger Zeit mit R und versuche nun die R-Methoden z.B. rlm (robuste regression) in einem Java-Quellcode (Eclipse) zu implementieren. Hast du eventuell Beispiele oder nützliche Papers? Wie kann ich eine Regression (Paket MASS --rlm) nun in Java realisieren? Gibts die Möglichkeit R-Code direkt in Java einzubetten? Die Bibliothek "JRI" sowie Umgebungsvariablen habe ich in Eclipse schon eingerichtet.

Ich würde mich auf Beispiele sowie nützliche Informationen sehr freuen!

Viele Grüße


----------

